# Construcción de maquina bobinadora de transformadores



## cites (Abr 26, 2011)

hola les pido ayuda para poder comprarme una bobinadora de trafos o hacerla para trafos de amplificadores ya que en muchas veces no consigo lo que quiero  y si hay que nadarlo a hacerlo resulta muy caro o engorroso estoy practicando con los cálculos para los bobinados así que quiero empezar a hacerlo yo mismo pero no consigo maquinas que sean fiables y baratas  por eso les pido ayuda capas que hacérmela me sirve mas  desde ya gracias es pero sus respuestas
Soy de Bs. As. argentina
atte  cites


----------



## pandacba (Abr 26, 2011)

No es nada complicado para el caso de los transformadores, salvo que te dediques de lleno a transformadores no te recomiendo la compra de una ya que son bastantes caras por lo que te recomiendo que te inplementes tu una tamoco no es nada del otro mundo necesistas un eje que te permita poner la bobina más grandes que deseas realizar, un par de placas que te permitan aprisionar y centrar el carrete.
Esto unido via polea a cualquier motorcito de continua para regular su velocidad(Hay muchos que se han comprado una máquina de perforar de mano con variador, seleccionan una velocidad baja y la utilzan con un pedal)
Hacer esta parte no tiene ninguna dificultad y a mayor facilidad y habilidad manual mejor quedara,

Hay que agregar un cuentavueltas que puede ser de los utilzados en las máquinas de tejer(se puede comprar como repuesto) o se puede hacer uno electrónico.

un adicional muy útil es la guia de alambre con avance, que te permite hacer bobinas contiguas muy fácilmente(es una ventaja con alambres finos, en alambres gruesos se puede prescindir guiando con la mano)

algunos links que te serviran para tomar ideas
http://galileo.spaceports.com/~fishbake/counter/count.htm

http://www.diyspain.es/tutos/bobinadora/bobinadora.html


----------



## cites (Abr 27, 2011)

gracias pandacba lo trengo en cuentra voy aver como lo armo


----------



## electrodin (Abr 27, 2011)

Que tal Panda.

cites, como te recomienda nuestro amigo panda, no es muy complicado, mira yo me hice hace poco
mi bobinadora con un motor usado de maquina de coser hogareña y un contador digital lo único que tuve que mandar a hacer es el eje metálico sujeto a dos rodamientos:
aqui esta una foto:













y le adicioné otro eje mas delgado para trafos tipo EI-16
 espero te sirva  como idea, saludos.


----------



## DJMota (Abr 28, 2011)

electrodin, no aparece ninguna foto. No has puesto ningún enlace.
Saludos.


----------



## electrodin (Abr 28, 2011)

mm que raro no me permite...
la tengo en mi albun, copio la ruta de enlace, la pego y no sale nada, lo mismo me paso con otra foto que puse, a los pocos dias desapareció de post....

Ya, la volví a subir de nuevo, espero que ahora no se borre de nuevo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2011)

Tenés que ir a "RESPONDER" o a "IR A AVANZADO" y por abajo dice -GESTIONAR ARCHIVOS ADJUNTOS-

. . . Así podremos verla  !

Saludos !


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 29, 2011)

Entre muchos de los proyectos acariciados durante años, hay uno en especial que me ha quitado el sueño y en el que he invertido horas de trabajo, me refiero a una Maquina BOBINADORA de TRANSFORMADORES.
Con una máquina es posible construir nuestros propios transformadores de Alimentación y lo más importante: los de AUDIO. Especialmente para aquellos adeptos a las válvulas o tubos es una gran posibilidad de lograr autonomía y desembolso monetario significativo. Todos sabemos lo que cuesta conseguir uno de estos preciados elementos (vitales)  y lo que cuestan en términos económicos.
La técnica de construcción y cálculos de estos transformadores lo trataré en otro tema próximamente. 
Mi inquietud es la siguiente ( y lamentablemente no es un tema netamente electrónico, aunque alguna mente inquieta se dará cuenta que si lo es):
¿Alguien ha construido una máquina bobinadora de transformadores?

Y lo más importante: ¿ Alguien ha logrado superar el tema (o problema)) del desplazamiento automático o semiautomático del elemento que dirige el alambre al bobinar?
Bobinar un transformador cada año no es problema, pero si se trata de hacer varios en el año, eso es un verdadero problema… el dedo se cansa de tanto dirigir el alambre y bobinar un total de 5000 espiras promedio es muy cansador si no se dispone de un sistema que controle el paso del alambre respecto a cada vuelta.
He buscado en la web y no he visto nada que explique COMO hacerlo. Hay maquinas que controlan la velocidad de bobinado y paso del alambre con PIC´s y motores paso a paso… pero eso es materia que no entiendo bien. ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea, mecánica o electrónica para hacerlo? ¿Se podrá desarrollar algún programa para controlar esto? 
Alguien puede publicar una foto de una maquina Made in Home construida por sí mismo.

Aquí dejo algunas fotos de  antiguas máquinas semiautomáticas y automáticas y de  una  que construí  hace muchos años, utilizando una calculadora digital para llevar la cuenta del número de vueltas y un viejo taladro de mano, para darle vueltas a la manija…
Saludos


----------



## camarohero (Abr 29, 2011)

antes que nada felicitarte tus maquinas se ven excelente
y por lo del embobinado automatizado al 100% se me ocurrio la siguiente idea
esta lejos de ser facilmente utilizable pero supongo que serviria
p.d. el ojillo lo puse porque de sustituirlo por el carrete habria que tener en cuenta que el alambre en el carrete se va desplazando del mismo carrete
bueno ai te va
espero que te pueda ayudar y de aterrizar mi idea no te olvides de mi


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola ELECTROLOCO

Para controlar el paso del alambre al embobinar puedes utilizar una varilla y sobre ella enrollar alambre del mismo calibre que se pretende embobinar.
Muy juntas cada vuelta de alambre sobre la varilla. Esta varilla debe girar al unísono de la bobina que se está haciendo

Sobre la varilla en la cual ya tiene enrollado el alambre del mismo calibre de la bobina recarga(asienta) el alambre a embobinar.
Cuando llegas al final de esa capa basta hacer que la varilla gire en el otro sentido.
Espero esta idea sirva para tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## electrodin (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola ELEKTROLOKO, yo también me hice una bobinadora made in house, justamente para hacerme un ampli valvular, ya que antes me hacía a mano mis trafos para amplificadores
y no hacía muchos, así que me hice una maquinita con un motor de maquina de coser hogareña usadito, no le puse control automático porque no rebobino muchos trafos.
Ahora los transformadores para fuentes conmutadas usan pocas vueltas y para ello está muy bien.
El control automático estaría muy interesante, y la que yo vi en internet usaba control por microcontrolador.
aquie te dejo una foto de mi bobinadora:


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 1, 2011)

*Camarohero*: Gracias por tu colaboración. Está en parte relacionado con la respuesta de MrCarlos. Te tendré al tanto de noticias y resultados de lo que construya.

*Electrodin:* ...me quedé buscando las fotos... las espero... la primera bobinadora que construí funcionaba con un motor de maquina de coser... pero tenía problemas con alambres con diametros superiores a 1mm, así es que la dejé para bobinar Pickup (capsulas) de guitarras electricas y otros pequeños bobinados.

*MrCarlos*.... me parece excelente la solución que usted aporta.... girar ese eje en sentido contrario una vez realizada la primera capa no es mayor problema, así es que estoy buscando los engranajes adecuados y haré un ensayo. He logrado conseguir dos modelos bastante buenos de cuentavueltas mecánicos... 
Voy a ver cuales son los calibres de alambres que más uso, unos tres o cuatro creo yo, y podría manda a hacer cuatro barras con el paso correspondiente, intercambiables.... mmmmmmm pero se me acaba de ocurrir algo... la comunico pronto.

GRACIAS a todos...Saludos... y espero más sugerencias.... (especialmente relacionadas con el control de motores paso a paso)


----------



## fredd2 (May 2, 2011)

Por hay es una burrada lo que pongo, pero con una rueda excentrica o un cigueñal, y una viela por hay podes hacerlo (como el mecanismo de los limpia parabrisas)










y para transladar el movimiento desde el carrete a la rueda o cigueñal algo como esto, los engranages se pueden recuperar de impresoras viejas, o tal ves mediante alguna correa dentada.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_uvJYHJ7zu...ADc/27Rh8ZEFueg/s1600-h/Rueda+Helicoidal.jpeg
Haciendolo con la rueda podes hacer que tenga mas o menos palanca por ende menos recorrido a mover la biela , espero sea entendible lo que trato de explicar y si es una burrada, borrenlo! jajja
Saludos


----------



## electrodin (May 2, 2011)

Hola  a todos, no se que sucede, pero cuando subo una foto esta se borra a las pocas horas, bueno ahora lo he puesto como archivo adjunto.:


----------



## zxeth (May 2, 2011)

Tengo varias ideas, por ejemplo, para medir las vueltas solo pone un microswitch que vaya tocando los bordes del carretel y que cuando llegue a 4 que sume un numero o que vaya tocando solo un borde y le pones al carretel algo que sobresalga y lo toque. Despues el tema de ir acomodando el alambre, el cabrestante , por ejemplo, siempre se acomoda un cable al lado del otro y despues arriba si el cable esta tensado, cuando pierde carga se desenreda, talvez con un freno de cinta en el eje de el alambre enrollado como el que vi en el mandril vaya bien.


----------



## Vin (May 3, 2011)

Hola, hace poco vi esto por el foro, a ver si a alguien le interesa:

http://www.diyspain.es/tutos/bobinadora/bobinadora.html


----------



## roquezoom (May 3, 2011)

hola a todos, les comento que tengo bobinadora made in casa la misma consiste en una tabla de aproximadamente 1.50 metro, alli ba montado el carrete con alambre (el grande con uno o dos kilos de alambre) de 0.20 que es casi el unico diametro que utilizo. del carrete sale el alambre hasta una punta de la tabla y desde un punto fijo se dirije hacia el otro extremo de la tabla al centro del carrete a bobinar
en esta punta una pieza metalica esta sujeta a la tabla con un tornillo no muy ajustado para darle movimiento: esta pieza metalica se dobla en 90 grados y alli va una rueda con manivela y el eje pasante donde se coloca el carrete a bobinar
el tornillo antes mencionado hace de eje para que toda la pieza pueda moverse (apenas unos milimetros) a la isquierda o derecha,segun hacia donde se dirige el bobinado, y asi el hilo no se monte ni se separe, y les aseguro que me salen muy prolijos
aclaro que los trafos que hago son para electrificadores, por eso utilizo esamedida de alambre

pue bien, he ideado varios proyectos para lograr algo mas automatico pero todas caian en saco roto y se me han ocurrido algunas ideas como las aca expuestas por los demas compañeros, pero tengo uno que no me cabe dudas que funcionara a la perfeccion, y aqui se los dejo, yo aun no lo hago por falta de tiempo
en lo que a los motores se refiere regulando la velocidad de los mismos se lograra un desempeño lineal del conjunto y en especial el motor M 1 es el que hara de dial  con un potenciometro "para alambre fino este gira algo rapido y en alambre grueso mas lento"
espero les interese    grasias....


----------



## cites (May 5, 2011)

hola a todos les cuento que me arme la maquina  casera , como me lo dijeron varios foreros que me resulto muy útil ,  pero termine haciéndolo  a mano el trafo como esta en el vídeo de construya tu vídeo rockola  me falta un poco de practica con los cálculos de los entre hierros, pero  ya los voy a sacar,  gracias por su ayuda  y si hay alguna sugerencia la tengo en cuenta     atte cites



es muy complicado haser un toroidal algien sabe


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2011)

Los transformadores de alimentación *NO* llevan entrehierro 

Entrehierro llevan los transformadores de audio y algunos para conmutación.

Para hacer un toroidal , si lleva muchas espiras necesitás una lanzadera.

Una máquina para toroidales utiliza un aro que tiene una canaleta del lado de afuera y un pequeño corte.

Se coloca el nucleo en la máquina introduciéndolo por la abertura del aro.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/hacen-transformadores-toroidales-12012/

http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=bobinadora%20de%20toroidales&hl=es&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

Saludos !


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 16, 2011)

Por causa de una suspención en mi participación en Foros de Electrónica no había podido responder sus aportes, que desde ya AGRADEZCO a TODOS y muy sinceramente.
Hay muy buenas ideas... también laboriosidad y preocupación puestas en ellas.... *FELICITACIONES A TODOS.*
Analizaré las propuestas y veré la solución a la pregunta planteada en principio.

*¿ Alguién necesita o conoce formulas para encarar la construcción de transformadores de audios ?*
( Esa es una pregunta con respuestas que antaño se guardaban celosamente y hoy en día mucho más, creo).

Pero en fin, el calculo no significa nada... al lado de lo que significa LA TECNICA de construcción de Transformadores de Audio...

Saludos y reitero: GRACIAS a TODOS.


----------



## Gaitafole (May 27, 2011)

Buenos dias:

Entra aqui :http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?t=130135&page=3
Te digo que está bien explicado el funcionamiento e construcion de una maquina casera de toroidales. 
A mi me falta la habilidad para la mecanica, y no me meto a hacer nada de esto porque me saliria una chatarra, pero como algunos tienen mucho talento incluso lo hacen con desguace de impressoras motores de passo e una rueda de bici o otro juguete de niño.

Continuando aqui ba otro
link:
http://www.circuitcellar.com/renesas/winners/3339.htm
Este con la descricion de una maquina controlada por micro controlador, para hacer bobinas normales e claro transformadores pero del tipo EI.

Este otro dá lecciones como construir transformadores para valvulas e tiene tambien una maquina para enbonbinar:
http://digilander.libero.it/giunchifabrizio/


Saludos:

Carlos


----------



## Gaitafole (May 28, 2011)

Buenas tardes :

Continuando:
Un montage propuesto por Nuts e Volts.
El peligro creo que puede ser la no aislacion de la puerta paralela de los mosfet, si uno se pica adios ordenador!!!! 
PS. los archibos en pdf son del mismo articulo pero para subirlos fue necessário cortarlos en dos.Saludos


Carlos


----------



## fdesergio (May 28, 2011)

Gaitafole dijo:


> Buenas tardes :
> 
> Continuando:
> Un montage propuesto por Nuts e Volts.
> ...


Muy bueno miraremos, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## walter807 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola elektroloko, leete esto acá que son unos maestros, seguro te vas a poder fabricar tu transformador de salida de audio, saludos

http://foro.cuartitodiyer.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1026


----------



## Imzas (Jul 11, 2011)

Electroloko, eres un loko coherente, que bueno que existan electronicos en este mundo, si no, que frio y gris estaria todo.
Bueno el trabajo me parecio magnifico que puedo decirte, tienes habilidad y ganas de hacer de todo, y eso es muy valorable.


----------



## diego_z (Jul 16, 2011)

hola , despues de ver el titulo , me senti tentado a mostrarte algo que arme hace ya unos años para este fin ,primero la habia echo con contadores y algunos extras para que barra el ancho del carrete , despues aprendi a programar y fue la primer cosa modifique, siempre pensando en mejorarla pero una vez que funciono ya la deje asi nomas , la verdad es que con este cacharro se puede bobinar cualquier cosa que puedas poner en su rosca y tambien puedes poner un mandril sacando la rosca aumentando las posibilidades , en diametro de alambre soporta hasta .50 ya que los motores no son muy potentes , el funcionamiento es cencillo , al encender decides mediante un menu en el lcd que es lo que vas a hacer , puede ser un trafo o un motor de lavadora automatica , si es de lavadora las medidas ya estan preestablecidas , si es un trafo , ingresas el barrido del carro y el numero de espiras , le das arrancar y te sientas a ver dar vueltas el sol hasta que termine su trabajo, por supueso todo es posible por medio de un pic que hace todo el trabajo , espero te sirva 
disculpen la calidad de fotos ,a mi maquina se averio el flash


----------



## sneg33 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hola diego disculpa por el atrevimiento pero podrías poner mas detalles sobre la maquina que construiste, me parece muy interesante.  gracias


----------



## diego_z (Jul 20, 2011)

hola sneg , detalles como por ejemplo cuales? un saludo


----------



## sneg33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola diego, detalles como para construirla, me refiero si puedes poner algún croquis de la maquina una lista de materiales, medidas, como se realiza la parte electrónica del la misma, saludos


----------



## diego_z (Jul 22, 2011)

sneg33 dijo:


> Hola diego, detalles como para construirla, me refiero si puedes poner algún croquis de la maquina una lista de materiales, medidas, como se realiza la parte electrónica del la misma, saludos


 
bueno , el asunto esta complicado , lo que recuerdo es , (como no llevo nada anotado) ,

que el carro lo saque de una registradora , y use el vaiven para llevar y traer el alambre ese vaiven esta movido por unos reductores que saque de una fotocopiadora , tiene un swich para la puesta a cero del carro , los mm del recorrido los cuenta con una rueda de mouse viejo a bolillas , que incrementa un contador y compara con el numero ingresado , el motor que hace girar en carrete es de limpiaparabrisas ya que hera lo mas lento que consegui entonces , las vueltas las cuenta con un sensor optico endosado al eje del carrete , 
lamentablemente el diagrama no lo tengo ya que en esa epoca hacia mis circuitos con 
circuitmaker , esos archivos ya no lo tengo , asi que ahi no te puedo ayudar , 
la primera que hice fue con unos contadores en cascada en modo regresivo , primero ponias las espiras y contaba para atras , el carro lo movia con el mismo mecanismo solo que la medida se la daba con un suich que manejaba un scr e invertia un relay para invertir el giro ,
si hoy tendria que hacer una ya la haria con motores pp , y los mm del recorrido del carro los haria internamente en la rutina del motor , 
conclucion te la vendo ya no la uso mas  
espero te sirva


----------



## infanterenteria (Ago 28, 2011)

hola quetal necesito con urgencia fabricar una maquina para hacer vovinas para las bocinas 
algien tiene una idea


----------



## pao123 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hola que tal, estoy haciendo una investigacion sobre maquinas bobinadoras de transformadores y lo que aqui encontre es muy bueno, pero es muy dificil encontrar informacion en especial de historia de estas, me gustaria saber si alguno sabe como, cuando, donde y quien pudo crear la primer maquina bobinadora. De antemano gracias si alguno me puede colaborar.


----------



## istikis (Nov 13, 2011)

ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> Por causa de una suspención en mi participación en Foros de Electrónica no había podido responder sus aportes, que desde ya AGRADEZCO a TODOS y muy sinceramente.
> Hay muy buenas ideas... también laboriosidad y preocupación puestas en ellas.... *FELICITACIONES A TODOS.*
> Analizaré las propuestas y veré la solución a la pregunta planteada en principio.
> 
> ...


 
Amigo ELEKTROLOKO, me gustaría si me pudieras hechar una mano en la construccion de mi bobinadora.- tengo a mi disposicion una maquina de coser para destripar y reutilizar el motor y lo que me pueda valer y ademas la famosa calculadora, taladro a baterias y no se cual me conviene.- mi intencion es hacer trafos de audio (para amplis a tubos) y uno que otro para fuentes de alimentacion.- Tmbien estoy un poco perdido en los calculos ya que veo mil y una formulas y no me aclaro mucho.-

felicidades por tu trabajo y te agradezco de antemano.-

un compatriota al otro lado del charco.-


----------



## astoraudio (Dic 10, 2011)

Hola a todos , encontré este tema de casualidad, ya que tambien estoy construyendo una bobinadora lo mas automática posible, ya que la que tengo es "semi manual".
 Lo que puedo aportar al tema son toneladas de información recopilada de internet en diversos idiomas sobre un bobinadora " DIY " ( Do It Yourself) ; mis días de bobinadora son los sábados por la tarde, y tengo en el haber como 20 de ellos ocupados en solucionar los problemas mecánicos y electrónicos de la misma, despues de todo este tiempo , lo mas dificil es solucionar el devanado automático sobre el carrete, que es lo que dió inicio a este tema.
La solución fué un motor P a P, sacado de una vieja impresora HP, unido a una varilla roscada de 10 mm, con 1 mm de paso, o sea que una vuelta completa (360º) de la varilla que guía el carrete es 1 mm de recorrido. El control del motor P a P es: un viejo 555 (timer) como contador de pulsos,  unido a un 4017 (contador/divisor o decodificador de 10 salidas), de las cuales uso 4 que son para la exitacion del motor, y para el control de potencia un ULN2003 ( array de transistores Darlington ). Por ejemplo: Para un devanado prolijo de un secundario de alambre de 1mm, bastará una vuelta completa del motor, para un alambre de 0,5mm media vuelta, etc.
 Si les interesa iré publicando los circuitos, pero denme tiempo porque soy nuevo en este foro y todavia no manejo algunos items, por ejemplo la carga de imagenes, desde ya muchas gracias y disculpen si no fuí muy claro, la proxima será mejor. José Conci


----------



## juan47 (Dic 16, 2011)

Yo tambien intento hacerme una bobinadora pero se queda en eso
Os dejo un par de archivos que espero no se moleste el autor, los encontre por la red
Uno es para efectuar un montaje completamente mecanico,tanto en el giro para bobinar como en el paso de hilo
El otro viene en dos archivos, esta basado para ordenador con el puerto paralelo 
Espero sea de ayuda

Un saludo

Los archivos ya se expusieron *aquí*


----------



## raal (Dic 16, 2011)

a todos los foristas, quiero hacer un aporte y no es mas que un contador para el conteo de las vueltas del bobinado del transformador. este dispositivo lo tengo trabajando ya hace mas de 2 años y funciona 100%.

la barrera infrarroja la hice con un opto-acoplador ranurado y un disco con un agujero que esta montado el la parte donde va el carrete y de esta manera cuenta las vueltas. el contador esta diseñado para contar solo una ves: es decir que no queda contando si queda el agujero en el opto-acoplador.

bueno sin mas espero sea de mucha ayuda.


----------



## astoraudio (Ene 11, 2012)

Aquí les dejo unos enlaces de fotos.Son de una bobinadora casera diseñada por un frances que estoy tratando de copiar (está quedando bastante parecida), las fotos de mi bobinadora las subo cuando la tenga terminada ( falta poco !!) los circuitos de control los estoy dibujando en eagle para poder subirlos, se trata de un control para 2 motores paso a paso sincronizando el movimiento del carrete de acuerdo al diámetro del alambre.

Saludos y comenten que les parece.


----------



## Deltaeco (Ene 11, 2012)

hola chicos buenas tardes.

Voy a empezar a segir los proyectos que tenemos en este post ,porque los veo muy interesante , pero tengo una pregunta, aqui en españa sale muy caro una bobina de cobre esmaltado para realizar transformadores ¿creen que vale la pena en estos lugares estar enbobinando que comprarlo ya bobinados?

tampoco me he puesto a bobinar pero se que salen caros las bobinas.

Un saludo compañeros


----------



## astoraudio (Ene 11, 2012)

hola Deltaeco, creo que siempre te saldrá mas barato fabricarlo que comprarlo hecho, ya que la mano de obra es costosa, esto siempre y cuando el tranformador o bobina sea de un tamaño considerable, me refiero a que pequeños transformadores y bobinas, los chinos los fabrican muy baratos, aparte siempre está el placer de hacer las cosas por ti mismo. Con respecto al precio del cobre, creo que el precio es muy parecido en todos los paises, ya que un Comodytie que cotiza en U$S, y puedes comprarlo fraccionado por la cantidad que te haga falta, te mando un saludo y vayamos compartiendo nuestros logros al respecto.


----------



## astoraudio (Ene 12, 2012)

Hola a todos, aquí les envío el circuito de comando de los motores paso a paso. El potenciómetro sirve para variar la velocidad, el circuito de reloj es un 555 configurado como astable, cuya salida va al 4017 , cada pulso cambia la salida del contador secuencialmente y exita el ULN2003, (que es un array de transistores Darlington), que maneja las bobinas de un motor PaP unipolar, cuyas bobinas de punto medio van a la tensión positiva de potencia. El motor con el que funciono el circuito en un: PM55L-048-HP69  canibalizado de una impresora Hp640, es un motor de 48 pasos , 7,5° por paso.
 Por supuesto que este circuito adolece de los circuitos de sincronización de los carretes de la bobinadora, por ejemplo abría que agregar un encoder óptico (fototransistor y led ) que cuente las vueltas del carrete del trafo, y que de acuerdo al diámetro del alambre incremente los pasos necesarios, también switchs final y principio de carrera para invertir el giro del motor.
 Bueno son ideas que hay que darle forma, la otra alternativa es un programita en VisualBasic para comandarlo con el puerto paralelo de la compu, espero tener un poco tiempo disponible para ensayar distintas alternativas, saludos a todos y espero mas ideas. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Guzman17m (Mar 6, 2012)

hola a todos Buen Día

tengo 2 motores:

motor bodine con 1/8 caballos de fuerza, 1800 rpm, transmisión de torque a 44 rpm y 55 libras de torsión, trabaja con 110 dc, tiene avance y retroceso

también tengo otro reciclado de un limpia parabrisas que también tiene su transmisión y trabaja a 12 voltios

lo que quiero hacer es una maquina para embobinar transformadores con ambos motores

el primero para que mueva el carrete del trafo y el otro para que mueva un tornillo sinfin con una guía para el hilo conductor

el problema que tengo es con el motor bodine, pues quiero aprovechar las características del avance y del retroceso que tiene, el motor consta de 4 cables

1 negro, 2 negro, 1 azul, 2 azul, si junto el cable 1 negro con el 1 azul y el 2 negro con el 2 azul el motor avanza

si conecto 1 negro con 2 azul y 2 negro con 1 azul el motor retrocede, pero este proceso tengo que hacerlo manualmente y me gustaría automatizar esto que el giro cambie a mi antojo

adjunto fotos de los motores















electrodin dijo:


> Hola  a todos, no se que sucede, pero cuando subo una foto esta se borra a las pocas horas, bueno ahora lo he puesto como archivo adjunto.:



amigo electro felicidades por tu maquina, si pudieras postear la info del contador se agradecería


----------



## Manub (Abr 13, 2012)

Hola hace tiempo que estudio este hilo con detenimiento y me propongo fàbricarme una bobinadora como la de este video (ruego a mod lo borre si infringe alguna norma) este:



tengo todo el material para construirla pero el software que dice en este otro video:



dice echo en Visual Basic, no lo encuentro ¿sabe alguno algo del tema?
¡¡Gracias por este hilo!!.


----------



## frontalini (Jun 25, 2012)

Manub dijo:


> Hola hace tiempo que estudio este hilo con detenimiento y me propongo fàbricarme una bobinadora como la de este video (ruego a mod lo borre si infringe alguna norma) este:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtYANtUG9Ek
> tengo todo el material para construirla pero el software que dice en este otro video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No59YIKFkIk
> dice echo en Visual Basic, no lo encuentro ¿sabe alguno algo del tema?
> ¡¡Gracias por este hilo!!.



Hola, fijate aca


----------



## frontalini (Jun 25, 2012)

Bueno gente, estoy viendo la posibilidad de armar la bobinadora del proyecto del sr Lang, tengo acceso a un torno y algunas màquinas mas, quisiera saber si ya vieron el adjunto que deje, en èl esta el visual basic que maneja la bobinadora, que opinan sera capaz de enrrollar una espira al lado de la otra?
saludos


----------



## ce3ffd (Jul 19, 2012)

frontalini dijo:


> Bueno gente, estoy viendo la posibilidad de armar la bobinadora del proyecto del sr Lang, tengo acceso a un torno y algunas màquinas mas, quisiera saber si ya vieron el adjunto que deje, en èl esta el visual basic que maneja la bobinadora, que opinan sera capaz de enrrollar una espira al lado de la otra?
> saludos



Me parece muy interesante el proyecto del sr. Lang, sin embargo he bajado el soft y me temo que la version disponible para la descarga tiene algunos inconvenientes. Instalé el soft, conecte al puerto paralelo un conector DB25, en el cual hice las conecciones (una) de control, entre pin 10 y gnd ( señal de acknowledge) para que el soft reconociera la interface. Luego que arranque la aplicación, la misma reconocio la interface. Luego le proporcione los datos que solicita para que automaticamente realice los calculos, pero el valor de la cantidad de espiras no los computa.

Ahora estoy analizando las rutinas en Visual Basic para ver de que se trata. No obstante lo anterior creo es un buen punto de partida y tambien en lo personal creo la solucion para hacer una bobinadora automatica pasa por la utilizacion de al menos un motor paso a paso, justamente para el control del paso de hilo. Talves para el movimiento del carrete principal sea mejor utilizar un motor algo mas robusto( motor convencional AC/DC), el cual en su eje se instale un disco codificador del tipo Gray (000-0001-0010-0011-0100-0101-0110-0111) que permitiria entre otras cosas contar el numero de vueltas del eje principal, si te fijas los cuatro primeros nibbles del disco ya son suficientes para la cuenta. Otra cosa interesante de la utilizacion del disco codificado es que el mismo eltrega el codigoque se intrepreta como cuanta ascendente o descendente. Con la informacion entregada por el disco se puede computar la relacion de vueltas entre el eje principal y el eje o pasos del sistema de guia de hilo.

Volviendo al proyecto de LANG, si bien la solucion es buena, considero que un punto en contra está en el hecho que la bobinadora depende de un computador personal o portatil en el cual se cargue el softaware. Personalmente creo seria mejor disponer de una maquina independiente, en la cual esté toda la electronica requerida, claro dicha electronica es necesaria sea totalmente digital basada en microcontroladores.

Para la guia de hilo se debe tener presente cuantos pasos tiene el motor a utilizar, para así determinar la cantidad de pasos que debe avanzar para cubrir una determinada distancia (del carrete) sobre la cual de desplazara guiando el hilo de cobre. Esta guia puede ser un carro que se desplace mediante el movimiento proporcionado por una correa entre el motor paso a paso y el carro,tal como lo hacen las impresoras de matriz de puntos o tambien es posible que el motor paso a paso haga girar un eje que le proporcione movimiento al carro. Otra posible solución, seria, el motor paso a paso hace girar un eje que dispone del paso de hilo requerido, con esta solución se tendria que disponer de diferentes ejes hilados con los diferentes pasos estandares de hilos y ello necesariamente requiere de tornear ejes del tipo sin fin, los cuales se tendrian que cambiar de acuerdo a nuestros requerimientos de bobinados y calibres de hilos.

Bueno como hace ya bastante tiempo quiero tener una bobinadora automatica, he comenzado a trabajar en ella, espero pronto poder proporcionar información.


----------



## RadioloKo (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola a todos quienes participaron colaborando con información, documentos, enlaces, etc. Después de mucho tiempo he vuelto a Foros de Electrónica, pero ahora desde mi país natal (Chile). 
Pronto publicaré fotos y resultados de mi actual Maquina Bobinadora Semi Automática, inspirada muchas de sus partes en colaboraciones que ustedes han enviado.
La última palabra respecto de esta valiosa herramienta para algunos experimentadores o electrónicos no está dicha, así es que continúen aportando, seguro es que más de alguien sacará provecho de estos artículos.

Saludos cordiales a todos y gracias


----------



## pigma (Jul 19, 2012)

En espera de sus diseños, ya que estoy por hacer una bobinadora y me vendrian muy bien sus consejos, nunca he montado alguna, de antemano les agradezco su buena disposicion.


----------



## ce3ffd (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola a todos en el foro,,,,,Bueno la verdad es que me entusiasme con esto de la maquina para bobinar transformdores, toda vez que hace algun tiempo quiero contruirme equipos de audio de alta prestancia y bueno ello requiere de la utilización de valvulas que trabajen en clase A y por supuesto de transformadores de salida o de interetapas bien diseñados.

 He mirado con atencion el proyecto del Sr. Lang, en particular lo que respecta a la plataforma hecha en Visual Basic. Tomé como punto de partida dicho proyecto, sin embargo, a posterior  decidí mejor comenzar de cero, primero escribiendo algunas rutinas para un microcontrolador Atmel AT89C2051, encargado de dar movimiento a un motor paso a paso Mitsumi M42SP-5TA de 7,9º por paso el cual en principio seria el encargado de guiar el hilo de cobre hacia un carrete principal (Transformador). Como driver del motor se utilizo el MC3479 (que estaba a la mano) ademas de una compuerta inversora 4049 que seria la encargada de llevar entre el microcontrolador y el driver del motor una señal de control y la señal de clock.

No tuve mayores inconvenientes para hacer funcionar el motor, sin embargo fue ahí donde recorde el proyecto de LANG y la verdad me sedujo la idea de primero implementar mediante software y el puerto paralelo, serial o USB de una computadora (idealmente Notebook), pensé que seria mejor hacer los primeras pruebas de una maquina automatica de esa forma y una vez que todo camine bien, diseñar y construir un sistema micontrolado, con el controlador apropiado de acuerdo a los requerimientos.

Bueno aquí les dejo una imagen que mas o menos grafica como queda el soft en Visual Basic.


----------



## Imzas (Oct 19, 2012)

Hola gracias a todos por ese espiritu colaborador y solidario, el cual es una estrategia de supervivencia, antes compartiamos los brazos, garrotes y piedras para cazar al mamut (o lo que fuera), hoy compartimos info, diseños y experiencia, para hacer nuestros proyectos realidad. Piensen que si un dia ayudan otro dia pueden ser ayudados.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola a todos les dejo un video que encontré  en la red espero sea de utilidad saludos


----------



## ESKALENO (Oct 27, 2012)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola a todos les dejo un video que encontré  en la red espero sea de utilidad saludos
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LBOCERX4f0



Esa máquina está muy bien pero haciéndola más pequeña


----------



## Fitap (Jun 1, 2014)

En formulas quedo completo; pero el devanando lo hacen a mano ? o como hacen ? les dejo este HUM para hacer bobinas por si alguno le interesa.

*Necesitaremos: *

•Taco de madera con las dimensiones internas del carrete 
•cilindro de madera o plastico para ahcer de mango 
•10 arandelas 1/2" 
•2 arandelas del tamaño del carrete +-1.5" 
•13 tuercas 1/4" 
•15 cm de varilla roscada de 1/4" ( soporte del carrete de alambre de cobre ) 
•35 cm de varilla roscada de 1/4" ( Para la manivela y el carrete a bobinar) 
•2 bulones de 1/2" con tuerca y dos arandelas 
•25 cm de caño cuadrado o rectangular de 30cm. 
•10 cm de planchuela de 3mm 
El carrete a bobinar entrara a presion en el taco de madera. 
el taco esta fijo y sujeto por las tuercas de sus costados. esto gira ya que cumple la funcion de una manivela. el mango el cual puede ser un cilindro de madera o un cilindro de plastico, se podria dejar la varilla roscada sola, pero ya que ejerceremos fuerza sobre ella con la mano seria conveniente para no lastimarnos colocarle una especie de mango.


Ver el archivo adjunto 111406

Ver el archivo adjunto 111407

Ver el archivo adjunto 111408

Ver el archivo adjunto 111409

Ver el archivo adjunto 111410

Ver el archivo adjunto 111411

Ver el archivo adjunto 111412

Ver el archivo adjunto 111414

Ver el archivo adjunto 111415​


----------



## frontalini (May 24, 2015)




----------



## frontalini (May 25, 2015)

http://eii.unex.eshttps://www.youtu...profesores/jisuarez/descargas/ip/lcd_alfa.pdf





Exelente máquina del Sr.Miyanaga en Japón








aca el proyecto del sr Lang pero avanzado 

http://www.theprojectasylum.com/electronicsprojects/automaticcoilwinder/automaticcoilwinder.html


----------

